# Ovulation after a chem pg/ bfn



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello all,  


Am cd 14 following ivf .... No positive on ovulation testing stick yet and no Ewcm .... Had some Cm in first 10 days after bleeding  so wondered if ovulated early


I assume normal for the first cycle to be messed up ( I'm usually v regular)?


Was hoping for a magic natural bfp after a failed ivf but looks like we've missed this month... Bit depressed now  .


Xxxxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi pinkbt,

My cycles were a bit funny after my 2nd IVF, in fact I didn't ovulate at all and then had AF after 16 days. I think it can take a while for your body to recover.

xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*pinkbt* I had a MC on 8th November, I ovulated yesterday CD 31 so am in for a 45 day cycle but I am happier now I know my body is trying to do what it's meant to. After my failed ICSI and after my FET MC in March I didn't ovulate at all and had long cycles. I guess it's your body trying to get back to normal


----------

